
Ask HN: Much cheaper computing power – what would you implement? - wwichrowski
Imagine that you have any amount of computing power much cheaper than from current providers. What would you implement having that possibilities?
======
w_t_payne
I'd add automated tests to my build based on fuzzing and randomly generated
simulated scenarios.

